# Masonic Ink



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

very cool
Masonic Ink - Freemason Tattoo Page


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice.  I could use another tat...


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

maybe a big square and compass on your back


----------



## C_Cabra (Jul 19, 2009)

I just got a new tattoo this past week.  Here it is:







Artist is Noska at Southside Tattoos on 1313 South Congress in Austin.  He's done several Masonic Tattoos that are on the Masonic Ink website. The doorman at the Continental Club next door to Southside Tattoos is a Mason and showed me his S&C done by Noska before I had him design mine.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow that looks nice!


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

that tattoo looks great,thanks for posting it


----------



## RJS (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I have a couple on that site


----------



## C_Cabra (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I waited a long time to get it.  I have had that artist and that design drawn up for nearly 2 years.  Because I travel I have had a hard time getting in to see him and when I did I missed my appointment 3 or 4 times due to my job.   

He is scheduled 1 to 2 months out so I had to wait a min. of 1 month each time I missed my appointment.  

I think it was well worth it though and I would recommend him to anyone else in the Austin area who is looking for Masonic ink work.


----------

